# Tracing a radio officer



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been asked to trace a David Welsh who, apparently, attended The Caledonian Wireless College, in Glasgow, circa 1939, and may have been a radio officer in the MN for a brief spell before joining the RAF. 

Does the GPO have a record of the certificates of competency issued? 

Regards

Ian


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

British Telecom when coast stations closd down and if their walk away from them is anything to go by then I doubt it.. 
National records Kew may be a better port of call.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Wray Castle or the Liverpool Maritime Museum archives would be good places to start - I'm sure either (or both) have records of licences issued. Ancestry have a list of Post Office employees up to the late 1960s with their start dates which include all coast radio stations.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, Larry.


----------



## Phil Rogers (May 24, 2013)

I knew a Robert Welsh radio officer ww2 from Glasgow area.His first ship to sea about 1940 ss Nordlys (danish).
Was a member of Blackpool MNA and author of a book, Through Salt Sprayed Eyes. At this time he lived close to Lancaster and was killed in a car crash July 2018. Could this be who you are enquiring about even though different first name.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Phil

Definitely not the same guy, as David spent the War in the RAF. I have a copy of Robert's book.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

As you know our PMG certificates were issued by the Inspector of Wireless Telegraphy a branch of the GPO also responsible for coast stations, ship inspection etc. 
It beggars belief all the records of this department have disappeared completely.
Had a wander thru Kew and if I was browsing the right flower bed there's more on the ROU than the entire IoW/T !!


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Peter Barber collated a lot of information about Radio Officers in the MN for the Marconi Archives, if this helps.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Dartskipper said:


> Peter Barber collated a lot of information about Radio Officers in the MN for the Marconi Archives, if this helps.


Thanks for this, but the information given me is so vague that I'm giving up the search. 

Regards

Ian


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

R651400 said:


> As you know our PMG certificates were issued by the Inspector of Wireless Telegraphy a branch of the GPO also responsible for coast stations, ship inspection etc.
> It beggars belief all the records of this department have disappeared completely.
> Had a wander thru Kew and if I was browsing the right flower bed there's more on the ROU than the entire IoW/T !!


It does beggar belief, but thanks for finding this out.

Regards

Ian


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Assuming he joined GTZM first issue *here* 1947..


----------



## PhilMitch (Jan 19, 2020)

Where are the Marconi archives located, can the be acessed online?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Phil, 
Bodleian Library, Oxford, house's the Marconi Archives. Never been myself but from others I do know they contain some Personal records.The catalogue is online but as far as I know you would have to visit to view the records. An email inquiry to them may be your best bet.

https://archives.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/repositories/2/archival_objec/10307

regards
Roger


----------



## PhilMitch (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks for the info


----------



## PhilMitch (Jan 19, 2020)

Ian M
are you the same Ian M that published your letters from Dick Molland, if so I have just started reading the book and am enjoying it.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

PhilMitch said:


> Ian M
> are you the same Ian M that published your letters from Dick Molland, if so I have just started reading the book and am enjoying it.


Yes PhiL, one and the same, and thank you for your kind words.

Regards

Ian


----------



## PhilMitch (Jan 19, 2020)

The reason I bought your book is that I have been reseaching about a cousin from Liverpool called Albert Mitchell was involved in COMNO as a 3rd RO on Fort La Traite supporting the D-Day landings in June 1944 at the age of 16. Another member of SN, Roger Grithiths kindly obtained his CRS10 which raises a few more questions. His qualifications were V23-6-44 Middlesbrough. From your book I realise Marconi had a presence in Middlesbrough, but I can find no reference of a training school. As he was from Liverpool I'd have expected he would have trained their.. There is reference to MNRP in Nov 1945 at Liverpool and discharge as R/Marconi, Hull in Dec 45. Was he working for Marconi?

Unfortuantly Albert was electicuted on 08/02/55 and died whilst serving as the R.O. on MV Border Regiment, a tanker which I beieve was sailing off Australia at the time and he was buried at sea. Presumably the incident was reported back to the owners and authorites by radio but by who when the RO was dead? Were incidents of RO's being electrocuted a common occurance? as it was mentioned by Dick. Phil


----------



## phdad (Sep 5, 2019)

Ian:
I have purchased your books and began to read. Easy read. Thanks for your writing down your experiences.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, Jim, I hope you'll enjoy them.

Ian


----------

